# DNR non-covered services from



## ramcpc (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi All..

I have received some denial(s) from MEDICARE states that DNR non-covered services for the procedure codes 90658, 99211 and G0008. For all the services the ICD code is V04.81. Any help! 

Thanks in advance, 

B.T.RamKumar.


----------



## jcolvin (Sep 19, 2008)

For Medicare you can only bill the 90658 and G0008 together. If an office visit was done that was unrelated you can use a -25 modifier on the 99211.
Jcolvin


----------



## ramcpc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Thanks-DNR non covered services.*

Thanks for ur reply Jcolvin.

I billed along with the mod 25 only but I received denial from MEDICARE stating that DNR - Noncovered services. 

90658, G0008, 99211-25 with the ICD V04.81 for all procedure(s).

Thanks,
B.T.RamKumar, MBA,CPC.


----------



## kari2007 (Sep 20, 2008)

WPS medicare only lets us use the G0008 if it is a flu shot only. If there is an office visit, we use the 90471 instead


----------

